# Problem with reset button?



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

I just got my cruze yesturday and I cant get the the trip miles and fuel economy mpg to reset. I keep hitting the button yet nothing happens....


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

You have to hold down the button for like 2 seconds till it beeps, then it should be reset.


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

gonna go out side and try this again lol


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

Sweet that worked, Feel dumb lol oh well


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

lol...no worries. It happens. At least you got it figured out now.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> Sweet that worked, Feel dumb lol oh well


You can open the trunk from the outside by using the button just above the license plate, under the bowtie. Feel up under the overhange there, its the rubber pad. Press that and the trunk opens when the doors are unlocked.

Unrelated I know, but just saving that question from havin to be asked later. Its my favourite dumb question, and one I learned the answer to here....


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You're not the only one!


----------

